# quadrat technodots



## vanessaVA (24. Mai 2004)

quadrat technodots
tja... normalerweise sind technodots ja kreise. ich würde gerne sowas mit quadraten erstellen. hat jemand ne idee, wie man hier vorgehen könnte?

grüsse


----------



## Consti (24. Mai 2004)

Bitte GROSS und klein-Schreibung beachten!

Bei deinem Prob kan ich dir allerdings nicht helfen, denn ich versteh nich so ganz, was Technodots sind. Vllt kannst du es ja mal erklären!


----------



## Philip Kurz (24. Mai 2004)

Hier ein Beispiel für Technodots:
http://www.drweb.de/photoshop/techno_dots.shtml

Allerdings kann ich mir keinen Weg vorstellen, diesen Effekt mit Quadraten darzustellen ... :suspekt:


----------



## Senfdose (24. Mai 2004)

ich würd mir eine Werkzeugspitze oder ein Muster selber erstellen!


   Tutu´s giebt es da ja genug ! ( mal gucken hab noch so (grübel)eine Form inpetto! aber das kann dauern !


----------



## Senfdose (24. Mai 2004)

Off Topic
wegen deutscher Rechtschreibung bin gerade aus der Firmenkneipe :-(


----------



## vanessaVA (24. Mai 2004)

Also erstmal hat Gross-und Kleinschreibung im Internet nicht sehr viel mit Rechtschreibung zu tun. Habe die Netiquette erst gerade eben gelesen... sorry. Ist zwar albern, sich darüber zu mokieren und es so engstirnig zu sehen, aber egal. Sind eure Regeln... . Meine Rechtschreibung stimmt im übrigen. 

So, jetzt zum Thread.
Habe es selber rausgefunden, was ich wollte. Falls es interessiert:
Bild in Graustufen umwandeln, dann in Bitmap umwandeln.
Danach die gewünschte Rasterweite sowie Rasterwinkelung angeben, und als Form "Quadrat" angeben.

Viel Spass noch


----------



## Mythos007 (25. Mai 2004)

@vanessaVA

Herzlichen Dank für Deine Informationen in dieser Angelegenheit, ist ein
sehr interessanter Effekt den man auf diesem Wege erzielen kann.

Und bitte stör Dich nicht an ein Paar rüpelhaften Bemerkungen - es gibt
hier sicherlich auch etwas umgänglichere Zeitgenossen die Dir gern
das nächste Mal bei einem anderen Problem mit Rat und Tat zur Seite
stehen, wie auch Du mir nun in meiner Angelegenheit weitergeholfen
hast.

mfg Mythos007


----------



## vanessaVA (25. Mai 2004)

Netter Kommentar. Danke.
Mit ein wenig ausprobieren kann man hier sehr coole Effekte erzielen. Ganz wichtig hierbei st auch die Auflösung! Kommen sehr untersch. Ergebnisse raus.
Auch wenn man mehrere Ebenen untersch. Rasterwerte übereinander legt, und Teile mit einer weichen Auswahl löscht, so dass die grösseren Raster untersch. verteilt sind. Usw. Das komplette Programm eben...

In diesem Sinne cheers

ach so, gestört habe ich mich nicht. Dafür ist es doch etwas zu anonym.


----------



## da_Dj (25. Mai 2004)

Mythos lässt sich noch was zeigen? Ich komm so langsam ins Grübeln =]. Aber wie du selbst sagtest Vanessa, bringt das "Try&Error" Prinzip oftmals wirklich schöne Effekte mit sich [oftmals kommen auch einfach nur Trendh*ren raus  ].

Und Consti, nichts gegen dich, aber bevor du hier das nächste mal jemanden diffamierst guck mal auf deine Rechtschreibung  [außerdem Abkürzungen aus dem alltäglichen/Chat- Sprachgebrauch wie Prob sollten auch nicht sein ;-) ]

Seltsamerweise hab' ich hier noch fast niemanden erlebt, der sich von seinem ersten Post an daran gehalten hat


----------



## vanessaVA (25. Mai 2004)

Hier mal ein einfaches Beispiel...


----------



## Philip Kurz (25. Mai 2004)

Da könnte man sich eigentlich auch ein quadratisches Muster festlegen, oder gibt es da einen signifikanten Unterschied, den ich dem Beispielbild nicht entnehmen kann? Naja, ich werde es einfach selber mal ausprobieren


----------



## da_Dj (26. Mai 2004)

Das mit dem Muster klappt dann aber nur als overlay[etc.] Ebene =]


----------



## JoeFrag (19. Juni 2004)

*Frage zur Form*

Tach,

ich bin beim suchen nach TechnoDots auf diesen Beitrag gestoßen und fand ihn sehr interessant.
Ich habe da nur ein Problem:

Wo stelle ich die Form ein? (Zitat von VanessaVA: "...und als Form "Quadrat" angeben.")

Danke im vorraus.


----------



## Philip Kurz (20. Juni 2004)

Wenn du den Modus in Bitmap umwandelst kannst du diese Einstellungen treffen.
Als Beispiel habe ich meinen Avatar unter "Methode" mit einem eigenen Muster versehen:


----------

